# Fw-190 Volume 4 - J. Richard Smith & Eddie J. Creek?



## Jadue (Apr 20, 2016)

I wonder if anyone knows the status of "Focke-Wulf Fw-190 the Anatomy and Colours Volume 4" by J. Richard Smith and Eddie J. Creek. This was a proposed final book in their wonderful Fw-190 series.

Several years ago, there was an e-mail campaign to get the publisher, Ian Allen, to publish the volume. Obviously, this didn't happen. The series is now at Crecy Publishing, and I wondered if there was a chance that Crecy would publish it.

I wrote to Crecy, but got no response.

I apologize if this has been answered before in a different thread (I searched before posting, I promise).

Thank you!







This picture comes from an article on FalkeEins blog. This is an interview with Mr. Creek where the e-mail campaign was discussed: FalkeEins - the Luftwaffe blog: Focke Wulfs and Stukas - Eddie J. Creek on his latest books ...(Junkers Ju 87, Focke Wulf Fw 190, Jet Planes of the Third Reich, Classic Chevron Publishing) - Edit with page views of the new Fw 190 Vol II


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 20, 2016)

Yeah, I think they're going to publish it right after the 2nd volume of Aircraft of the Third Reich!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2016)

Not looking good is it.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm still hopeful!


----------



## Milos Gazdic (Jun 25, 2017)

I just commented on the book few days ago over on: Luftwaffe Research Group
I am afraid it will not come anytime soon no matter how many people would love to see it including myself, especially for Mr. Bentley's drawings published inside the hard cover book.

On the other hand, I am not looking forward the profiles in this volume either (too many red cowlings and "unreal" camouflages...)

(somehow my post got posted two times - so I split it into two since I didn't know how to delete it)


----------

